

NSA and DoD lawyers, Jane Harmon, Anthony Romero (ACLU) debate national security - csears
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJiTjCAMjLY

======
mtgx
Are you serious? 3.9 of them are pro-surveillance, and 1.1 of them are anti-
surveillance. Some debate. I supposed the woman was supposed to be on the ACLU
director's side (and even then it wouldn't have been equal), but even she was
most of the time pro-surveillance, anti-Snowden.

